

Show HN: Landing page for our LSM Boston entry - ghc
http://foldr.co

======
sparkygoblue
Seems like a cool idea.

One comment on the landing page: I'd condense the height of your design a bit.
On my screen (running Chrome) the sign up for beta entry form was below the
fold and I really couldn't tell it was there until I scrolled.

~~~
aith
Agreed. Smaller logo, bigger video, and keep it all well above the fold

------
ghc
We'd really like feedback on our video. Making progress in one weekend using
the lean process is really difficult, but it's pretty rewarding too. I'd
recommend anyone give a Lean Startup Machine Weekend near them a shot.

~~~
yogsototh
I really like the video. It is clear, short and nice. I wouldn't change
anything.

But as a geek, I would like to access more informations.

1\. Screenshots, or even better anonymous demo. 2\. How do you get my
RSS/twitter/reddit/HN feed. For example do you get my list of subscribed sub-
reddit? Do you connect to Google Reader? 3\. It is clear you'll be using some
machine learning technique to learn from my preferences. Do I have to vote?
Have I the possibility to tell I didn't like an article? etc...

~~~
ghc
Thanks for the feedback. It's really hard to test videos within the framework
of the weekend since time is so compressed. Since the focus isn't on code,
it's hard to achieve the items you list, but I 100% agree as a fellow geek.
I'll see what I can do to change accessibility of information with my team.

